# Fiber cereal made a difference



## 22811

Hi!I wanted to share that the first thing my doctor recommended when I was diagnosed with IBS was to eat at least 1/2 a cup of Fiber One cereal everyday. I've taken a preference to the Fiber One Honey Clusters, as it tastes better than the normal Fiber One cereal. Even my young children like to snack on it (which was amazing to me!) I have to attest that this does make a difference. I munch on cereal every time I get in my car, treating it like a snack without milk. Anytime I skip a day of my cereal, the IBS hits full force again. Might not work for everyone, but it sure helps ease my symptoms.


----------

